# CYC X1 Pro Gen2



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

This motor looks pretty rad. 36-72v battery, high amp controller, lightweight.

I have BBS02 and BBSHD motors but would consider this if I was looking for a new one.

https://www.cycmotor.com/x1-pro-gen-2


----------

